# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Пограничные состояния сознания. Адитья-варна дас. (видео)

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Выступление на конференции в Екатеринбурге в августе 2019 года.

Докладчик - кандидат медицинских наук.

https://youtu.be/csHizSeOuFs

----------


## Амира

Забавно получается, когда пытаются соединить современную науку с преданным служением. Особенно такую как суицидология — научная отрасль, изучающая суицидальное поведение и способы предотвращения самоубийств. И использование этой науки в вайшнавских общинах.

Докладчик приводил цитату: "Забывшие Господа совершают духовное самоубийство".

Но для его исследований эта цитата не полная. Я бы дополнила: "Забывшие Господа совершают духовное самоубийство, а в совершенстве познавшие -  физическое".

 Господь Чайтанья говорил Санатане Госвами:

"Иногда возвышенные преданные, страдая в разлуке с Кришной, жаждут расстаться с жизнью. Однако такая экстатическая любовь к Кришне непременно дарует преданному встречу с Кришной, и эта надежда удерживает его. Тот, кто очень любит Кришну, не выносит разлуки с Господом и призывает смерть".

Докладчик, правда, до столь возвышенных тем не дошел, но интересно было бы увидеть анализ этого в свете современной суицидологии.

С точки зрения этой науки получается интересный путь - живя материальной жизнью человек иногда заходит в тупик и не видит другого выхода кроме самоубийства, но таким образом он может прийти к Богу, найти цель жизни и избежать самоубийства. Но пока он еще не достиг совершенства у него в жизни могут опять возникнуть проблемы и мысли о самоубийстве и в выступлении докладчика это предлагается решать путем обращения за помощью к гуру, молитвой Шриле Прабхупаде и Кришне, киртаном и т.д. и т.п. В конце концов достигнув совершенства в преданном служении человек опять начинает думать о смерти и самоубийстве, так как не может жить в разлуке с Кришной.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Вы упоминаете о том, что у возвышенных преданных если и возникает такое желание - самоубийства - это происходит иногда. С учётом того, что вообще вокруг нас таких преданных очень мало и лишь немногие из них могут этого захотеть - их число мало. Несопоставимо с числом обычных материалистов, склонных к суициду.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Не очень-то удачное видео. Лектор ссылается на то, что говорили до него, и на то, что будет после его лекции.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Не очень-то удачное видео. Лектор ссылается на то, что говорили до него, и на то, что будет после его лекции.


ссылки на большинство прочих докладов выложены в этом разделе, просмотрите их. Примерно 6-7 докладов. Не очень много. По крайней мере, сам докладчик исходил из их контекста, прослушав их. Чтобы вам быть в его положении, надо сделать то же самое, потратив несколько часов на аналогичное слушание.

----------

